# The adventures of Lucy



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I have never been a picture person my whole life. I have always loved to live in the moment. I'm still like this most of the time, but my little Lucy has stolen my heart. I never thought I would enjoy documenting her life like this. Now I think back and I wish this were the case with my other dogs I had as a child. It would be nice to see them via picture when they were in their prime.

Anyways, I figured I would start one thread (and not have a million) and document my lovable and sometimes sassy girls growing up. She is already so big.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

what a cutie!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Lucy is beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

RYAC said:


> ... my little Lucy has stolen my heart...


They really know how to do that, don't day. Just looked at the stick retrieving pictures and thought how my Charlie would love to be around those rocks.
Lucy is very sweet and her name is just right for her.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy is 4 months today. Wow how time can fly! Puppy class starts one week from today and her final boosters and rabies tomorrow. Big week coming up for her. Pictures are from the past week, with the rainy day stare down coming from this morning.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pictures!


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the pictures, especially the one where she's looking outside! I hope you have a great week, and can't wait to hear about Lucy's puppy class!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy is the Star, no pun intended, in her STAR puppy class. Her focus is incredible, especially for turkey! To focused to take pictures in class, but here is how she is growing. 4-1/2 months...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucy is beautiful, your pictures are lovely and she has grown!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Keep these beautiful photos of Lucy growing up coming..!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucy's adorable, enjoying the great pictures. 

She sure likes her rocks, huh?


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Lucy's adorable, enjoying the great pictures.
> 
> She sure likes her rocks, huh?


She sure does, luckily she only likes the ones big enough to throw on the deck and pounce on. We are always outside with her and monitor her very closely. I just can't believe how she has grown already. The first is at 10 weeks or March 13th, and the other was taken today May 17th.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

WOW! She has grown so big and beautiful!! I love your pics Lucy is beautiful. I also love your shoe organizer...I'd kill for that collection, lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

I can SEE why you're in love with Lucy. She is SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love watching her pictures, Lucy is so sweet. Are those shoes safe there?


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

ang.suds said:


> WOW! She has grown so big and beautiful!! I love your pics Lucy is beautiful. I also love your shoe organizer...I'd kill for that collection, lol


Ha! My wife sure does have the collection.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

So our morning routine has gotten totally too much, in a good way. Lucy sleeps in her crate next to our bed. She wakes up at 6AM every morning. I always wake up while the wife sleeps, take her potty and bring her back to bed. She sleeps with us for an hour before it's time for work. So put her in bed today, got a glass of water, and found out someone stole my spot . My wife swears she did this on her own...


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Be careful....you'll end up on the couch!  The best thing I ever did was get a queen size bed for me and my last golden, Emma. She was a complete bed hog. Josie prefers to be smack dab in the middle! :doh:

Can't wait to meet Lucy. She is growing into one gorgeous girl.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Memorial Weekend before the party


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy and my sister in-law's doberman Diesel.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Kiddie pool days of Summer


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Look at how long her legs are!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

We have been very busy as a family the past few months. Rarely around a computer other than for work. However, Lucy did pass her AKC Puppy class and we are now into intermediate obedience which is a CGC prep class. Here is a picture of Lucy with her medal on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucy has grown into a beautiful Golden girl. 

Congratulations to you and her on passing the AKC Puppy Class, best of luck with your next level.

Enjoyed all your pictures, you've gotten some really great shots of her.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Recent photos of Lucy over the past week...


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh wow! Lucy has grown so much. She is growing into such a beautiful young lady!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy in her second home; the baseball field play fetch in every afternoon. Then a picture of what she does after playing fetch.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

RYAC said:


> We have been very busy as a family the past few months. Rarely around a computer other than for work. However, Lucy did pass her AKC Puppy class and we are now into intermediate obedience which is a CGC prep class. Here is a picture of Lucy with her medal on.


My Pomeranian puppy just got his STAR Puppy reward a week ago! I'll be taking pictures soon, and a big gratz on Lucy's reward too 

CGC should be fun to earn as well. My Rusty got his title about a month ago.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I sure can see why Lucy has stolen your heart. Beautiful puppy and now a beautiful big girl!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

> Melfice - My Pomeranian puppy just got his STAR Puppy reward a week ago! I'll be taking pictures soon, and a big gratz on Lucy's reward too
> 
> CGC should be fun to earn as well. My Rusty got his title about a month ago.


Very cool! We are excited for the CGC, and luckily she follows our hand signals very well. Since there are no treats this will be key! I look forward to your pics!



> MyMaggieGirl - I sure can see why Lucy has stolen your heart. Beautiful puppy and now a beautiful big girl!


Thank you! She has gotten very big, she is 50lbs. I think she will top out at 60-65lbs max.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

RYAC said:


> Very cool! We are excited for the CGC, and luckily she follows our hand signals very well. Since there are no treats this will be key! I look forward to your pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! She has gotten very big, she is 50lbs. I think she will top out at 60-65lbs max.


Yes I will be posting in the near future. For both Rusty and Skunky


----------



## rebelandarunner (Mar 7, 2014)

Georgeous! Our Maggie rests her head on the stools the same way.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Well Mom left to get the mail. As usual, Lucy thought she was going on a walk without her. So she sprinted to the door.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like Lucy is eyeing the door handle trying to figure out how to open it! Cute pictures!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Wendy427 said:


> Looks like Lucy is eyeing the door handle trying to figure out how to open it! Cute pictures!


Unfortunately she has figured out how to open the storm door. So whenever we leave the front door open, we have to lock the storm door. We love how smart she is, but she can be a challenge sometimes.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy has had quite the week. She got to play with my sister in-laws Doberman, and also my aunts golden emma. She also got some cuddle time with Duke.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is so cute, and you can tell what an adored puppy she is!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Look at her tail already! She is going to have a beautiful coat.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you all! We do think she is a beautiful girl and we have quite the hopes for her in the competitive obedience ring.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy has finished her 1st heat cycle. She did very good. She was such a lover through the process. We now get play in the ball field and she is happy as can be. This is her jumping on our patio table, the girl has some pent up energy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Your Lucy is just gorgeous! Love her coloring!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! She is has changed so much since we saw each other in May! Lucy is just gorgeous.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

RYAC said:


> Lucy has finished her 1st heat cycle. She did very good. She was such a lover through the process. We now get play in the ball field and she is happy as can be. This is her jumping on our patio table, the girl has some pent up energy!


Awesome! Btw what was the biggest issue during her heat? Did Lucy really try to get away? I want to get a female golden, and I want to be prepared for the heat cycle.

I fixed Kerrie Ann before her first heat, and I think it's a mistake


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Awesome! Btw what was the biggest issue during her heat? Did Lucy really try to get away? I want to get a female golden, and I want to be prepared for the heat cycle.
> 
> I fixed Kerrie Ann before her first heat, and I think it's a mistake


Lucy's biggest issue was being hyper aware of every sound. Other than that she never tried to get away. If anything she was super clingy. I truly think letting those hormones cycle through will be very beneficial to her health.

Just be prepared to keep her on leak and away from all male dogs. You should also keep her away from females you don't know (fights can break out). 

We had no incidents and she is turning into a sweet cuddly girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Your Lucy is SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Your Lucy is SO BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you! We love her to pieces.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

This weekend my wife and I celebrated our second wedding anniversary. We went out to a fancy dinner Friday night. Then took a daycation to Mackinac island. We brought Lucy of course and it was the best day of her life. She got petted a million times and meet some cool friends. A golden named torch and a bernese named sibon. She also went to the fort and heard cannon and rifle fire. Completey unphased by the way. Her favorite however was sticking her head out of the ferry and taking in the sights and smells.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Happy Anniversary to the both of you! So glad Lucy could celebrate with you. What a perfect weekend. The weather was amazing!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucy is a beautiful girl! and congrats on the 2nd anniversary.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

RYAC said:


> Lucy's biggest issue was being hyper aware of every sound. Other than that she never tried to get away. If anything she was super clingy. I truly think letting those hormones cycle through will be very beneficial to her health.
> 
> Just be prepared to keep her on leak and away from all male dogs. You should also keep her away from females you don't know (fights can break out).
> 
> We had no incidents and she is turning into a sweet cuddly girl.


Thanks for the information. My future female golden will not be fixed, too early like I did with Kerrie Ann. I hope Kerrie will still have a long good life anyway


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy would not let me rake the leaves up. This is her first fall and she loves it!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! You have a lot of leaves down already.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Lucy is absolutely stunning and it appears she loves the leaf pile.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous lady!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! And Allison
It's odd, only one tree is changing right now. All the others are as green as can be.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy had a sleepover last night with her best bud Duke. You can see his poor fatty cyst on his shoulder in one picture. Now Lucy is taking a long nap.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Long time no post. Lucy sure has had quite the adventure since Christmas of last year. She was spayed in June, we fostered a greyhound (Emily) in May, she has been too three great lakes and Nashville this summer. Below are a combination of pictures over the last six months...


----------

